# Typo3 - Schrift/Schriftgröße und Farbwahl



## Konstantin Gross (9. November 2004)

Hallo,
seit dem ich ein eigenes Template benutzte, ist aufeinmal die Schrift/Schriftgröße und Farbwahl verschwunden. Weiß jemand wie ich das wieder einstellen kann? Ich habe ja eigentlich gar nichts deaktiviert und das Extension "Rich Text Editor pre-configuration" bringt auch nix, da kann ich zwar die ganzen Sachen anklicken damit sie aktiviert werden, aber das bringt garnichts. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

PS:
Noch ne andere Fragen, ist es vielleicht möglich Ihrgendwo etwas anzupassen, das wenn ein User eine Neue Seite, gleich automatisch ein entsprechender Inhalt schon vorhanden ist?

Grüße


----------



## Konstantin Gross (9. November 2004)

Mhh dieses Teilforum kann doch nicht so schlecht besucht sein, das es meine Frage nur fünf mal angeschaut wurde?


----------



## sinucello (15. November 2004)

Hi,

 die Buttons im RTE können über Einträge im TS-Config Feld der Seiten verändert werden. Jede Extension, die eine Datei mit dem Namen pageTSconfig.txt oder ext_localconf.phpbeinhaltet ist in der Lage die Buttons zu beeinflussen. Ich vermute, du hast so eine Extension installiert.

 Vielleicht hast du ja noch im Kopf, welche Extensions du installiert hast. Dann könntest du die probeweise wieder entfernen und schauen ob die Buttons wieder auftauchen. So kannst du das Problem zumindest eingrenzen.

 Ciao,
 Sacha


----------



## Konstantin Gross (15. November 2004)

Whoa endlich antwortet einer  Also die einzigsten Extensions die ich installiert habe sind das Template Extension, dann der dazugehörige "ihrgendwas Analayzer". Bin erst am Donnerstag wieder an der Arbeit, hab morgen und übermorgen Schule BAH  Wie meinst du das mit den *.txt? Würde es etwas bringen wenn ich alle Sachen die mit *.txt enden einfach umbenenne? Also natürlich nur die Typo3 Sachen.


----------



## sinucello (15. November 2004)

Hi,

 nein, bitte nichts umbenennen. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Installation von Extensions manchmal nicht gewollte Nebeneffekte haben kann, weil eine Extension über bestimmte Dateien Einfluss auf die Darstellung deines RTE nehmen kann. 

 Wenn du keine Extensions installiert hast, kann ich mir das Verschwinden der Knöpfe auch nicht erklären. 

 Was du noch machen könntest, wäre mal bei allen Seiten auf "bearbeite Seiten-Header" zu klicken und dann unten im TS-Config Feld nachschauen, ob da was drinsteht.

 Ciao,
 Sacha


----------



## Konstantin Gross (17. November 2004)

Hallo,
danke ich werde mal morgen an der Arbeit schauen.


----------

